# Sky Tv Is it worth it



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have freeview freesat and said I would not give Murdoch a penny wheel he is slowly reeling in all the petrol heads along with football fans, F1 Jake away next year a highlights don't cut it then Fifth gear now sky then it will be Btcc also all catch up chanels and HD best I seen was Half price for a year , what do you think guys is it really worth it have not had for 5 years know


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would say so. I love sky tv and with the added benefit of anytime it's well worth it I think. 

If your looking to save a little bit of money look to vergin media. They do a really good offer to new customers. I've just made the transition from sky to vergin. It's not as good but a lot less money!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

After spending 6 hours at my parent's this afternoon and only having freeview & freesat to watch, I think it's definitely worth it.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Sky is much better nowadays! All be it a bit pricy. We recently swapped sky for virgin and I'm really kicking myself for it. Virgin Internet is the dogs but their tv isn't up to much. 

I love the sky menus and its really easy to navigate etc. you can now un delete program's on sky now as well as their anytime which is pretty good


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

With all the repeats what pay sky for on demand and view what you have recorded.. When you can pay for Netflix and blink box, got all you need and it's most probably a 5th of the cost of sky....

I'm most probably going to pay the £12 a month for Netflix etc and boycott Sky's stupid prices... Sky favour new customers and don't care for long standing faithful ones.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

There's loads of real cack on sky but there is plenty of really good stuff too, Channels like Sky 1, Sky Atlantic and FX show all the best US shows, the movie channels are a bit hit and miss but the documentary channels are well worth it and then of course there's the sports coverage which is fantastic and the dedicated F1 channel was a really smart move.

EDIT: And whilst I'm at it, Sky Go is really good, it's available on a wide selection of devices, there's a pretty wide selection of channels available including Sky 1, Sky Atlantic and Sky F1 and the picture and sound quality is really good although it does vary depending on the speed of you're internet connection.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> With all the repeats what pay sky for on demand and view what you have recorded.. When you can pay for Netflix and blink box, got all you need and it's most probably a 5th of the cost of sky....
> 
> I'm most probably going to pay the £12 a month for Netflix etc and boycott Sky's stupid prices... Sky favour new customers and don't care for long standing faithful ones.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I tried Netflix and cancelled as poor content also love film :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I find sky and freesat very similar but Sky has far more channels with nothing worth watching. 

You just end up wasting more time making sure nothing worthwhile is on. 

I found Sky great to begin with but soon got tired of the amount of repeats. 

I don't like the type of programme that many of the premium channels show.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Have a look out for one of the guys who is on here who does the staff offers for new customers you get free install free 2tb box and half price sky for the year


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Have a look out for one of the guys who is on here who does the staff offers for new customers you get free install free 2tb box and half price sky for the year


Thanks will seen half price for a year but not with 2tb box:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Since I stopped working 6 years ago I have watched Sky alot and its far to overpriced and far to many repeats. If you do decide to have it I would just have the basic package and then use Box Office for the latest films. I would cancel but the last time I phoned Sky to cancel the offerd me the same package I was on for half price for 6 months, and you know my arm is easily twisted lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Since I stopped working 6 years ago I have watched Sky alot and its far to overpriced and far to many repeats. If you do decide to have it I would just have the basic package and then use Box Office for the latest films. I would cancel but the last time I phoned Sky to cancel the offerd me the same package I was on for half price for 6 months, and you know my arm is easily twisted lol


Thanks Andy I would only be looking at basic plus HD for F1 :thumb:


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have stripped back my Sky subscription so I only have the "entertainment extra" pack as I wasn't watching the films enough to justify the extra cost but personally I think it is worth it for the documentaries alone

The most useful feature for me is being able to record programs from my phone as I always forget to do it before I leave the house :wall:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fiestamk5 said:


> I have stripped back my Sky subscription so I only have the "entertainment extra" pack as I wasn't watching the films enough to justify the extra cost but personally I think it is worth it for the documentaries alone
> 
> The most useful feature for me is being able to record programs from my phone as I always forget to do it before I leave the house :wall:


Thanks it would mainly be documentrys and wife likes the American shows, also F1 and Fifth Gear and dealest Catch:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

We've just got the basic package + Docs, changed to HD earlier in the year so that we could get the F1 channel.

Have a feeling OH is going to upgrade to sports soon though lol


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Saamm93 said:


> I've just made the transition from sky to vergin. It's not as good but a lot less money!


I switched from Sky to Virgin and haven't found it to be not as good. There's only a handful of useful channels that aren't available on Virgin and I never watched them anyway.

Cheaper though, definitely. I pay half for Virgin TV compared to my old Sky service and have two extra TiVo boxes


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> I switched from Sky to Virgin and haven't found it to be not as good. There's only a handful of useful channels that aren't available on Virgin and I never watched them anyway.
> 
> Cheaper though, definitely. I pay half for Virgin TV compared to my old Sky service and have two extra TiVo boxes


Can you get the same/similar films on virgin? Got a problem with sky box so thinking of switching rather than buying a new box.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rayner said:


> Can you get the same/similar films on virgin? Got a problem with sky box so thinking of switching rather than buying a new box.


Won't sky replace it?

Surely it will be either under warranty or you are past the end of your contract?

I'm sure if you tell Sky you plan to leave you will get a new box and a discount on your contract.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

virgin too agree about the sky menus being better but does that really justify the cost? having said that ive been looking at talk talk fibre optic broadband free calls and i can add the whole sports pack on as and when i want month at a time to save me money. if i dont go for this its all going far too costly and i dont even get to watch much of the sport as weekends from work are spent doing stuff and its not even summer yet.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rayner said:


> Can you get the same/similar films on virgin? Got a problem with sky box so thinking of switching rather than buying a new box.


On Virgin you can get Sky Movies Comedy, Sky Movies Family, Sky Movies Classics, Sky Movies Modern Greats, Sky Movies Drama and Romance, Sky Movies Comedy, Sky Movies Action and Adventure, Sky Movies Sci-fi and Horror, Sky Movies Crime and Thriller, Sky Movies Indie, Sky Movies Premiere, Sky Movies Premiere +1, Sky Movies Showcase and Disney Cinemagic


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

i refuse to give murdoch a penny and we don't even get the BBC over here. I spend my money on a fast internet connection and get HD versions of everything I want to see. 1 hour of HDTV takes about 5 mins to download and it stops me watching crap. I used to have the full package but all the movies were repeated for a month. How manny timed can you watch Die Hard?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> On Virgin you can get Sky Movies Comedy, Sky Movies Family, Sky Movies Classics, Sky Movies Modern Greats, Sky Movies Drama and Romance, Sky Movies Comedy, Sky Movies Action and Adventure, Sky Movies Sci-fi and Horror, Sky Movies Crime and Thriller, Sky Movies Indie, Sky Movies Premiere, Sky Movies Premiere +1, Sky Movies Showcase and Disney Cinemagic


So yes then:lol:

@Kerr - haven't spoken to them yet but wanted to have a look at virgin to see if sky can get the price to the same as virgin but knowing my luck they will just say bye bye to me lol so wanted to see if you could get the films.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Like the OP i decided a year or two ago not to go with sky as I didn't agree with them buying up all the stuff I like and also financing the half wit fooballers to be multi millionaires!

My philosophy is you don't miss what you haven't got which is why I'll be holding out not to get it until btcc, f1 (all of it) and moto GP are on sky. TBH if you are prepared to wait you can watch all the stuff on sky. It all eventualy comes to dave or Quest and there is always youtube. You can watch the latest series of Fifth gear on youtube and there are box sets on everthing like American chopper/hotrod and star is born etc.

I know a lot of people who are getting rid of their sky setup as the monthly payments are creeping up and the quality of programs isn't. If your not into sport or movies then sky just serves up more of the same rubbish thats on digital and freesat.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> not give Murdoch a penny


:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

We have sky & other than around 3 to 4 regular chanels we watch the rest is pants. I could def live without it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No it's not worth it.

Yeah some great sports coverage etc. but the other channels don't justify the cost.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I find sky and freesat very similar but Sky has far more channels with nothing worth watching.
> 
> You just end up wasting more time making sure nothing worthwhile is on.
> 
> ...


what he said.200 channelos and bugger al to watch.it goes up in price every year and all they do is pile more ****e into the +1 channels. i work permanent nights,so im asleep most the day and out at night.but i ahvent had sky for about 2 years and i dont miss it at all.first month i did,but not now lol.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys and girls very helpful as usual


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> I switched from Sky to Virgin and haven't found it to be not as good. There's only a handful of useful channels that aren't available on Virgin and I never watched them anyway.
> 
> Cheaper though, definitely. I pay half for Virgin TV compared to my old Sky service and have two extra TiVo boxes


Yeh that's the same with me. Form my point of view that makes its better


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I moved over from Sky to Virgin, and im very glad i did....much better service, better TV IMO, more so with the Tivo box and better internet and cheaper than sky !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> I moved over from Sky to Virgin, and im very glad i did....much better service, better TV IMO, more so with the Tivo box and better internet and cheaper than sky !


Do you still get the F1 on the virgin do they just buy in programs?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks will seen half price for a year but not with 2tb box:thumb:


Give them a ring and haggle.
I've had sky for years and recently decided to switch my phone and Internet from bt to sky but I wanted a replacement sky+ box with Ethernet connection. Sky wanted £200 + to change my old box, so I told them I'd pullout of the phone and internet switch. All of a sudden after speaking to a manager I could have the new box for £27 + £15 install. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No unless you watch a lot of football, the movies are garbage, the documentary channels are worth having but are available elsewhere and the rest is just repeat after repeat ad nauseum. Add all that on to the fact their customer service is none existent and I'm glad I cancelled mine a long time ago, I still get sky sports through the xbox via my dads viewing card so can watch the odd match.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Do you still get the F1 on the virgin do they just buy in programs?


From what i read, yes its part of the sports package


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Must admit if I didn't watch the premiership football Id think again. But then the on demand I've just starting using is quite useful.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

unfortunately only in SD, the same for SkySports 3 and 4.


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Ive just gone from Virgin to Freesat and Freeview on two different tvs. the Freesat is a PVR too so can record stuff. Very happy with it. Do not miss Virgin one little bit. Using a company called Xilo for my broadband


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

Our thought process is that if we stay in one Friday or Saturday night a month to watch a film or something on the sports it has pretty much paid for itself.


----------

